# Mobo Bios Jumper



## mp91 (Aug 14, 2006)

where is it in my MOBO?
http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Articles/Sources/MSI_915G_Combo/Images/board_hirez.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

next to the blue connector deally i think


----------



## mp91 (Aug 15, 2006)

u mean the green jumper?
doesn't it need near the bios battery?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

nope, did you look up your mobo on the website the book should tell you


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, the green one listed as "JBAT1" next to the SATA and IDE1 ports is the CMOS clear jumper.

Clear CMOS Jumper: JBAT1
There is a CMOS RAM on board that has a power supply from external battery to keep the data
of system configuration. With the CMOS RAM, the system can automatically boot OS every time
it is turned on. If you want to clear the system configuration,
use the JBAT1 (Clear CMOS Jumper) to clear data. Follow
the instructions in the image to clear the data.
MSI Reminds You...
You can clear CMOS by shorting 2-3 pin while the system is off. Then return to 1-2 pin position.
Avoid clearing the CMOS while the system is on; it will damage the mainboard.
PCI Express Slots


----------



## mp91 (Aug 16, 2006)

k ty.
and i dont understand it a bit.
when the jumper in 2-3 position the system will keep data and when its in the 1-2 position the system will clear the data?
if i want to reset my bios data i need to move the jumper to 1-2 when the PC is off? and when i return it?


----------



## TripTop (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi its like Sasqui sayed:
Default position for JBAT is that the jumper is over pin 1 & 2 (shorting pin 1 with pin 2). In this position the bios retains its settings.

To clear cmos:
Turn the pc off. 
Move JBAT jumper from pin1-2 over to pin 2 & 3 (shorting pin 2 with pin 3) to clears the cmos.
You can also remove the battery. Leave the jumper in that position for a while (10 minutes).
After that put back the battery, remove JBAT jumper back from pin 2-3 to its original position over pin 1 & 2. And turn pc on.

*Just remember to put JBAT jumper back over pin 1 & 2 before turning the pc*.


---------------------------
If this doesnt clear the bios, 
1) turn of pc 
2) disconnect your atx power supply from your motherboard
3) remove battery, move jumper JBAT from 1-2 over to 2-3 pin
4) put a jumper over the pins were your power switch connects to the mb 
5) leave it a couple of hours. 
6) remove the jumper that you put over the pins were your power switch earlier was connected to
7)  reconnect power switch to mb 
8) put the JBAT jumper back over pin 1 & 2 (shorting pin 1 and 2)
9) reinsert battery 
10) reconnect your atx power supply to your mb.
11) turn on pc
--------------------------------


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 16, 2006)

mp91 said:


> k ty.
> and i dont understand it a bit.
> when the jumper in 2-3 position the system will keep data and when its in the 1-2 position the system will clear the data?
> if i want to reset my bios data i need to move the jumper to 1-2 when the PC is off? and when i return it?



The text I put in there was copied directly from MSI manual.

In other words, turn the system OFF (DISCONNECT THE POWER AND WAIT ABOUT 5-10 SEC).  Take jumper off 1-2 and put onto 2-3, count to 5  - then put it back onto 1-2.  Plug your box back in and turn it on.  

TripTop suggestion about removing the battery can be reserved for if the above doesn't work.


----------

